# 1911 Springfield Champion



## slhk (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a new Loaded Stainless Steel Champion. I've written to Springfield and they don't seem to be much help.

I would appreciate if anyone knows of a distributor that has one in stock???


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

Here's a couple on Gun Broker dot com...

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=81284701

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=80882447

And Guns America

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.h...60&LF=0&OI=0&LTID=CL,A,AB,BA&AC=&MN=0&MX=0&F=


----------

